# Γύφτοι, ρομά, τσιγγάνοι, ρουμανόβλαχοι



## Konstantinos

Όλες αυτές οι λέξεις μάλλον σημαίνουν το ίδιο. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν κάποιες μικροδιαφορές. Ο όρος γύφτος είναι υποτιμητικός, ενώ τσιγγάνος ή ρομά είναι κάπως πιο επίσημοι όροι. Όμως ρουμανόβλαχος μάλλον διαφέρει πιο πολύ. Εγώ καταλάβει τα εξής:

Τσιγγάνοι είναι οι ρομά που αυτοί και οι πρόγονοί τους εχουν εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα πολλούς αιώνες και χιλιετίες. Χωρίς όμως να έχουν κάνει μίξη, έχουν κρατήσει την ταυτότητα και τον πολιτισμό τους.

Ρουμανόβλαχοι είναι οι ρομά που έχουν έρθει Ελλάδα τους τελευταίους 2 αιώνες από Ρουμανία και Βουλγαρία. Αυτοί ενσωματώνονται καλύτερα στην κοινωνία (π.χ. πολλές κοπέλες τους τελειώνουν λύκειο).

Αυτές οι δύο φυλές δεν κάνουν μίξη μεταξύ τους και αλληλοβρίζονται με τον όρο γύφτος.

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: Έχω καταλάβει σωστά; Αυτή είναι η κύρια διαφορά των ρουμανόβλαχων (ή ρομανόβλαχων) από τους κλασσικούς τσιγγάνους;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σύμφωνα με Ρομά - Βικιπαίδεια , οι λέξεις «γύφτοι», «ρομά» και «τσιγγάνοι» σημαίνουν το ίδιο. Αλλά το λεξικό
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
δηλώνει ότι «ο γύφτος» είναι «ο τσιγγάνος της Ελλάδας».

«Ρουμανόβλαχοι» φαίνεται να είναι ένας «τεχνητός» όρος για ορισμένοι Βλάχοι, όπως γράφει η εξής σελίδα: Τα ονόματα των Βλάχων... . Οι Βλάχοι είναι οι άνθρωποι που έχουν τη βλάχικη ως τη μητρική γλώσσα τους και πιθανώς πρόγονοι τους ζούσαν στη Ρουμανία: Βλάχοι - Βικιπαίδεια


----------



## Konstantinos

Ναι πράγματι, ρουμανόβλαχοι φαίνεται να είναι οι βλάχοι που ήρθαν απο την Ρουμανία και ίσως πράγματι αυτή να ήταν η αρχική σημασία του όρου. Αλλά πλέον νομίζω ότι σήμερα αυτός ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για ένα συγκεκριμένο παρακλάδι των τσιγγάνων.

Επίσης gypsy γύφτος φαίνεται πολύ γενικευμένος όρος και δεν αφορά μόνο τους τσιγγάνους της Ελλάδας.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Konstantinos said:


> ρουμανόβλαχοι ... νομίζω ότι σήμερα αυτός ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για ένα συγκεκριμένο παρακλάδι των τσιγγάνων


Δε βρήκα καμιά ένδειξη για αυτό, μέσω Google ...


----------



## Konstantinos

Αυτό είναι το 8ο αποτέλεσμα του google για την λέξη ρουμανόβλαχοι:
Εκ παραδρομής η χρήση του όρου Ρουμανόβλαχοι - Ρομά

Εγώ στην καθημερινη μου ζωή εχω ακούσει τον όρο ρουμανόβλαχοι 30-40 φορές από τσιγγάνους και δημοτικούς φορείς (πχ δήμαρχο) και όπως είπα φαίνεται να είναι ο κύριος και βασικότερος διαχωρισμός αυτής της φυλής στην Ελλάδα: ρουμανόβλαχοι τσιγγάνοι vs μη ρουμανόβλαχοι τσιγγάνοι (ή αλλιώς γνήσιοι τσιγγάνοι).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ναι, φυσικά έχεις δίκιο: Συχνά και οι Βλάχοι λέγονται «τσιγγάνοι», αν και η συγγένεια με τους άλλους τσιγγάνους (με καταγωγή από την Ινδία) αμφισβητείται.


----------



## Perseas

Τη λέξη "Ρουμανόβλαχος" την έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά όχι με τη σημασία "Ρομά". Για παράδειγμα, η χρήση του όρου "Ρουμανόβλαχοι" στο άρθρο που παραπέμπει ο σύνδεσμος στο #2 δεν έχει να κάνει με "Ρομά".

Όταν διάβασα το πρώτο μήνυμα, μου προξένησε έκπληξη η συσχέτιση των όρων "Ρουμανόβλαχοι" και "Ρομά" και αναρωτήθηκα μήπως γίνεται αναφορά σε κάποιους  Ρομά που ήρθαν και εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Ελλάδα από τη Ρουμανία (δεδομένου ότι ένα τμήμα της Ρουμανίας ονομάζεται Βλαχία) τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες.

Αλλά και στον σύνδεσμο που υπάρχει στο #5 λέει ότι κάποιοι Ρομά αυτοπροσδιορίστηκαν ως Ρουμανόβλαχοι, και αυτό είχε ως συνέπεια να δημιουργηθεί σύγχυση και προβληματισμός στους κατοίκους της Λάρισας. Γι' αυτό στην ανακοίνωση τονίζεται ότι αυτό έγινε εκ παραδρομής.


----------



## sotos

Έχω ακούσει για ρουμανόγυφτους, βουλγαρόγυφρους και αλβανόγυφτους, αλλά όχι ρουμανόβλαχους με την έννοια του τσιγγάνου από τη Ρουμανία. Μήπως κάνεις λάθος;


----------



## Αγγελος

Όχι, σε καμία περίπτωση.
Βλάχοι είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη πληθυσμιακή ομάδα νομαδικών κτηνοτρόφων της Θεσσαλίας, Ηπείρου και Μακεδονίας. Μιλούν μια νεολατινική γλώσσα, συγγενική με τα ρουμάνικα.
Επί Τουρκοκρατίας, οι Βλάχοι αποτελούσαν μέρος του ρωμέικου μιλετιού, των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών δηλαδή, και όσοι μάθαιναν γράμματα, ελληνικά μάθαιναν. Γί αυτό και διαμόρφωσαν κατά το πλείστον ελληνική συνείδηση. Οι Βλάχοι της Ελλάδας έχουν 100% ελληνική συνείδηση σήμερα, αλλά και οι Βλάχοι της Αλβανίας και της Βόρειας Μακεδονίας έχουν δεσμούς με τον Ελληνισμό. 
Στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, η Ρουμανία, εκμεταλλευόμενη τη γλωσσική συγγένεια, προσπάθησε να καλλιεργήσει ρουμάνικη συνείδηση στους Βλάχους, ιδρύοντας ρουμάνικα σχολεία, δίνοντας υποτροφίες κλπ. Ρουμάνικα σχολεία λειτουργούσαν και στο Μεσοπόλεμο στην Ελλάδα. Στην Κατοχή μάλιστα, δυο τυχοδιώκτες προσπάθησαν υπό την προστασία των Ιταλών να ιδρύσουν Βλάχικο Πριγκιπάτο της Πίνδου, «λατινικές λεγεώνες» κλπ. *Αυτοί *οι επηρεασμένοι από τη ρουμάνικη προπαγάνδα Βλάχοι λέγονται Ρουμανόβλαχοι — αλλά είναι Βλάχοι, όχι Γύφτοι!
Οι Βλάχοι είναι περήφανοι για την καταγωγή τους, και συχνά τονίζουν πως μεγάλοι ευεργέτες του έθνους, όπως ο Ζάππας και οι Αβέρωφ, ήταν Βλάχοι, και πως σημαντικά κέντρα ελληνισμού όπως το Μέτσοβο, το Μοναστήρι και η Μοσχόπολη ήταν βλαχόφωνα. Οι άλλοι Έλληνες όμως συχνά χρησιμοποιούν μειωτικά τη λέξη βλάχος, με την έννοια του του άξεστου ορεσίβιου, όπως χρησιμοποιούν μειωτικά και τη λέξη γύφτος. Ίσως από κει να προέκυψε κάποια σύγχυση.


----------



## Petran79

Επίσης υπάρχει και το Τουρκόγυφτοι για  τους μουσουλμάνους Ρομά στη Θρακη, που ανήκουν στη μουσουλμανική μειονότητα.


----------



## Μαρια καραγιαννοπουλου

Γεια σας, κοιταω εδω και λίγη ωρα σχόλια για τον όρο ρουμανοβλαχος και 1/5 σχόλια λεει κατι σωστο... Ειμαι ρουμανοβλαχη και Απευθύνομαι κυριος σε οσους μας συγκρίνουν με τσιγκανους η με ρομα η με οποια σιποτε απο αυτες τις φυλές ο λογος για τον οποίο επεμβενω ειναι για να διορθώσω καποιους απο εσας... Θελω να ξεκαθαρισω απλα οτι δν υπαρχει καποια ομοιοτητα μεταξυ τσιγγάνων και ρουμανοβλαχων  ... Θελω να ξεκαθαρισω πως ειμαστε καθαροι ελληνες εφόσον εχουμε μεγαλωσει και γεννηθεί στην ελλαδα εξαλου η φυλή των ρουμανοβλαχων υπαρχςι εδω και 2 αιωνες αρα εχουν χαθει προ πολυ αυτες οι ριζες και εχει μείνει μονο η γλώσσα οποτε δν υπαρχει και τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα αναμεσα σε εμας και στους υπολυπους ελληνες η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι εμεις μηλαμε και μια δευτερη γλωσσα απο τα ελληνηκα εξισου πολυ καλα!

Edited out generalization against the Roma


----------



## Perseas

Μαρια καραγιαννοπουλου said:


> η φυλή των ρουμανοβλαχων υπαρχςι εδω και 2 αιωνες αρα εχουν χαθει προ πολυ αυτες οι ριζες και εχει μείνει μονο η γλώσσα οποτε δν υπαρχει και τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα αναμεσα σε εμας και στους υπολυπους ελληνες η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι εμεις μηλαμε και μια δευτερη γλωσσα απο τα ελληνηκα εξισου πολυ καλα!


Από το γεγονός ότι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως Ρουμανόβλαχοι και από το ότι η φυλή τους (όπως λες) υπάρχει εδώ και δύο αιώνες, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους Βλαχόφωνους Έλληνες, για τους οποίους αναφέρεται στο #9:


Αγγελος said:


> Βλάχοι είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη πληθυσμιακή ομάδα νομαδικών κτηνοτρόφων της Θεσσαλίας, Ηπείρου και Μακεδονίας. Μιλούν μια νεολατινική γλώσσα, συγγενική με τα ρουμάνικα. Επί Τουρκοκρατίας, οι Βλάχοι αποτελούσαν μέρος του ρωμέικου μιλετιού, των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών δηλαδή, και όσοι μάθαιναν γράμματα, ελληνικά μάθαιναν.



Δεν έχουν επίσης καμία σχέση ούτε με αυτούς τους Ρουμανόβλαχους, που είναι κι αυτοί Βλάχοι:


Αγγελος said:


> *Αυτοί *οι επηρεασμένοι από τη ρουμάνικη προπαγάνδα Βλάχοι λέγονται Ρουμανόβλαχοι — αλλά είναι Βλάχοι, όχι Γύφτοι!



Θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτή τη "φυλή των Ρουμανόβλαχων" που "υπάρχει εδώ και 2 αιώνες"; Υπάρχει κάποια πηγή;
Ποια είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα που μιλάνε πλάι στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## Αγγελος

Ρουμανόβλαχοι *στα ελληνικά* νομίζω πως χαρακτηρίζονται μόνον οι Βλάχοι που είχαν επηρεαστεί από τη ρουμάνικη προπαγάνδα. Αλλά στη γλώσσα τους αυτοαποκαλούνται Αρμάνοι, που στην καθαρεύουσα αποδίδεται και ως Αρωμούνοι. Ίσως από εκεί να προέκυψε η σύγχυση. Και φυσικά η «φυλή των Βλάχων» υπάρχει εδώ και πολύ περισσότερο από δύο αιώνες. Έχουμε Βυζαντινές μαρτυρίες για την ύπαρξη λατινόφωνων πληθυσμών στην Κεντρική και Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Η Θεσσαλία λεγόταν κάποτε και Μεγαλοβλαχία!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Ποια είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα που μιλάνε πλάι στα Ελληνικά;


Πιστεύω ότι είναι η «Βλάχικη γλώσσα» ( βλέπε Βλάχικη γλώσσα - Βικιπαίδεια ), μια ρομανική γλώσσα. Υπάρχει και η «Μογλενίτικη γλώσσα» ( Βλάχικη (Μογλενίτικη) γλώσσα - Βικιπαίδεια ), που είναι συγγενής και μιλιέται επίσης από Βλάχους .


----------



## Perseas

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο διάβασα το εξής:
«Στο Μενίδι ζουν εννέα διαφορετικές φυλές Ρομά, είναι οι Ρουμανόβλαχοι, τα Μπατόγια, τα Χοραχαγιά, τα Μιτσικάρια και άλλοι.»
VICE - Μια Κουβέντα με τον Πρόεδρο των Ελλήνων Ρομά για το Γκέτο στο Μενίδι

Δεν ήξερα ότι ο όρος «Ρουμανόβλαχοι» χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει και μη Βλάχους. Νόμιζα ότι οι «Ρουμανόβλαχοι» είναι μόνο οι Βλάχοι που είχαν επηρεαστεί από τη ρουμάνικη προπαγάνδα, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω. Αυτό όμως είναι διαφορετικό και αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω πώς ο όρος αυτός βρέθηκε πλάι στους άλλους στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## Αγγελος

Εκπλήσσομαι. Μήπως το λένε μόνον οι Τσιγγάνοι; Μήπως πρόκειται για φάρες που ήρθαν σε μνημονευτούς χρόνους από τη Ρουμανία; Μήπως είναι ευφημισμός αντί Ρουμανόγυφτοι; "αεί διδασκόμενος", που λέει και στην υπογραφή του ο Περσέας...


----------

